# Something, something...



## Andy (Dec 31, 2009)

YouTube - Family Guy: Something, Something, Something Dark Side trailer


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL @ "Shot in eye-popping 2D". :rofl:


----------



## Domo (Jan 1, 2010)

:rofl:

Oh good god that looks hilarious.

I love when the giant camel robot trips over and holds his knee.

Haha i can't wait to see it!


----------



## Andy (Jan 1, 2010)

I laughed at that too, "ahhhh, ahhhh" lol


----------



## Domo (Jan 1, 2010)

Haha even your text version made me laugh!

I also love when Peter makes fun of Lois' voice hahaha


----------

